# 

## Gelen

,  :
   ( )    ( ).             ,      ( ),         .              ( ).

----------


## Storn

,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelen



----------


## Storn

,     ?
 :yes:

----------


## Gelen

,      ,          -   .

----------


## Storn

.....  ,     ....
     ?
....

----------


## Gelen

-   ,         ?

----------


## .

*Gelen*,     .       .       ,

----------


## Gelen

.  -    ,                  3- ?

----------


## Storn

....      ?
 :Wow:

----------


## Gelen

.  -    ,          ..     ,        ..   ,      .

----------


## Storn

,         ?
   ,    .....    ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelen

-   -   -    -    ,        ...

----------


## Storn

?
   ,    ?
 ?
  ....

----------


## Gelen

?                           -       .

----------


## Storn

,   ..... ....
       .....%   ....
 -     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

*Gelen*,    ?

----------


## Gelen

.                  ,               ,    .   70%       .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Gelen

.      ,     ,    ..

----------


## .

,   
               . 
  ()

----------


## Gelen

.                   (      ).      .     -

----------


## Storn

() !
     ...

----------


## Gelen

-   -       
Regards.

----------


## Gelen

- .           ,      ..   3 .   700 .  .

----------


## Andyko

*Gelen*,        .        .  ,       ,         -     .         .
   -   .             :Wink:

----------


## Storn

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelen

.               ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

-  .

----------


## Gelen

.          .

----------


## Gelen

.        .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## Gelen

..     ,   -    .   ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Soloveva7

.  ,       ?

----------


## ecov

Gelen       ! :yes:

----------


## .

,         .    .     .
!

----------


## ecov

,   Gelen,            :Big Grin: 
      -

----------


## .

*ecov*, Gelen     .       ,   .      (    ,   -     ), ,   Gelen      .
      ,    ,            ,

----------


## ecov

, Gelen       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## ecov

,     ,     , Gelen   ( ) :Wink:

----------


## .

,  ,     .           :Big Grin:

----------


## ecov

,   ,        :yes:

----------


## .

,

----------


## ecov

,       ,    ,    :Big Grin: 

       - !

----------


## Gelen

> ,

----------


## Andyko

-   -          :Wink:

----------


## Gelen



----------

.        ,     ,

----------


## Gelen



----------

> ,    ,


 ,     !  :Wow: ,           .  :Wow:

----------

> - .           ,      ..   3 .   700 .  .


,               .    .       .
   ,     :Wink:

----------

> ,


  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,


 .    - ? 
   ,        -  ?

----------

